# Snow Shoe 2006 pics



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2006)

Enjoy the show:

Snow Shoe Pics


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Bill.  They really are worth a thousand words.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2006)

The tent came with banner posts.  Then I ran a 10' rod between the posts and atached the banner to the rod with bolts.  Just did that before the comp.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations again and great pictures. It's strange for me to see lodging at the top of a ski hill. Was the contest a qualifier, if it was it's nice to get the invites out of the way before the 2007 season starts.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Great pic's Bill


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 10, 2006)

Great looking pic's Bill!  Thank God Stephanie got her moms looks and not yours!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Nice Event!!!*



			
				beachbummer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Enjoyed the Snowshoe event, especially meeting all the great competitors!  BEAUTIFUL Venue, great people and bears ...
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with your 6th in brisket.  It was great meeting you fellers.


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats Bill... great pics.. I will be uploading mine sometime today hopefully.


----------



## john pen (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice pics..thanks


----------



## allie (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Bill!  Congrats to all the hardworking teams who competed!


----------

